
ML and Big Data = AI - misterman0
https://medium.com/@Lager/ml-big-data-ai-4e5e1e8dff32
======
tastroder
> We need them machines that so far follow along, grasping

> this article just as good as you, to guide us.

That moment when you feel pity for the algorithm that one day will try to
grasp a blog post. I'm sure there's a point somewhere in that text but most HN
threads on the topic seem far more coherent. tl;dr seems to be "AGI is not the
next useful step in the world of AI".

